# crossing female super auto with male regular auto



## Ridgerunner (Oct 17, 2016)

what will you get? i was curious if you back cross to the female super auto how many generations would it take to have stable regular seeds.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 17, 2016)

hope you find what you're looking for---be careful of a bunch of seeds with a dominant hermie trait


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 17, 2016)

Let me explain a little. i will breed the female super auto with pollen from a male  auto flower. Then use the seeds to cross another male to the super auto. And so on, Trying to get regular super auto seeds.Male and female. Just a thought.
:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 17, 2016)

Maybe I smoke to much weed


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2016)

What is a super auto?  Plants from fem seed plants that are pollinated with male pollen will result in both male and female seeds.  It will not result in fem seeds, buI would look aout for hermies, too.


----------



## giggy (Nov 9, 2016)

i was told that if a auto is crossed it will produce non auto seeds, but i don't know what will happen if you cross two autos. i hope that is what your asking.


----------



## Keef (Nov 9, 2016)

1st let me say I have never grown an Auto !-- We talk alot about genetics and bloodlines when breeding !-- One day someone gonna have to explain to me the benefit of breeding a plant with some fine genetics to some roderalis to breed something U can't clone the result would be similar to breeding a racehorse to some old plow horse !-- U can name it after the race horse but it ain't one !-- U can't ever breed the plow horse out of it !-- Even in livestock a "purebred" is different than registered bloodlines !-- It takes 7/8 registered bloodlines to call a cow a purebred !-- So it seems  if U crossed an auto back onto a photo for 8 generations the taint would still remain and some may be autos and some not !-- Why would U do such a thing ?


----------

